# How to uninstall Hydra from Bolt



## Shalamar (Jun 12, 2018)

I just got off the phone with TiVo support, there is a hidden downgrade option in the help menus Here are the instructions they just emailed me.

"To downgrade a DVR from TiVo Experience 4 to TiVo Experience 3:
From HOME, Choose MENU > HELP > RESET TO DEFAULTS > REPEAT GUIDED SETUP
Repeat Guided Setup screen where the customer will need to enter the backdoor code.
From the Repeat Guided Setup screen, enter the following Backdoor Code:
Press Thumbs Down, Thumbs Down, Rewind, Rewind on the remote control to display the Downgrade Your TiVo Box
screen.
Tip: If the backdoor code does not initiate the Downgrade Your TiVo Box screen, [Restart or Power cycle the DVR].

2. After entering the code, the Downgrade Your TiVo Box screen appears."

*I am not responsible for any loss of data. As I understand this wipes all data & recordings... *

Good Luck
Shalamar


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

Works on a Bolt also.


----------



## Shalamar (Jun 12, 2018)

Here is the full guide.


----------



## joeskig (May 30, 2019)

Bought a new Bolt OTA to replace my Roamio that had a meltdown. Tried to do a downgrade of the UI and it would not respond to the sequence posted above. After almost 2 weeks of working with tech support and replacing the box once, we came to the conclusion that it does not work on a brand new Bolt OTA. Just letting you all know. I gave up on pursuing this issue but I let TiVo know that I'm more than willing to assist in debugging this limitation.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

joeskig said:


> Bought a new Bolt OTA to replace my Roamio that had a meltdown. Tried to do a downgrade of the UI and it would not respond to the sequence posted above. After almost 2 weeks of working with tech support and replacing the box once, we came to the conclusion that it does not work on a brand new Bolt OTA. Just letting you all know. I gave up on pursuing this issue but I let TiVo know that I'm more than willing to assist in debugging this limitation.


There's been a post in another thread from Tivo_Ted that states the Bolt OTA is not downgradable from TE4 (Hydra) since it was only ever tested and prepped with TE4
I'd suggest that some CSRs don't yet have that info or are making assumptions it's like other Bolts.

Bolt OTA will not convert to HD menus


----------



## joeskig (May 30, 2019)

Thanks Diane. I went thru a bunch of threads on this subject but I guess I missed that posting. Sounds like TiVo needs to update the CSR debug procedure for this issue to include that question. I did tell them multiple times that it's a Bolt OTA. I suspected it was either that or some software change that had made it stop working.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

If you uninstall Hydra from a TiVo Bolt and go back to TE3 will you lose all your recordings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

George Cifranci said:


> If you uninstall Hydra from a TiVo Bolt and go back to TE3 will you lose all your recordings?


Yep. The way to ameliorate this: transfer the recordings to another TiVo box first and then back after; or to your PC and then back after, using pyTivo Desktop/pyTivo.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Just got a new Bolt (Summer Sale) and am trying to roll back from Hydra. I've tried the codes and nothing happens. I've rebooted, power-cycled, nada. Thumbs Down twice followed by Rewind twice. I've also tried pressing Select or Enter after - nothing happens. Any thoughts?


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

ADG said:


> Just got a new Bolt (Summer Sale) and am trying to roll back from Hydra. I've tried the codes and nothing happens.


Is it the OTA version? That has been reported as not able to roll back to TE3.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I use it for cable. I'm guessing the OTA version doesn't do cable? Or does it?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

ADG said:


> Just got a new Bolt (Summer Sale) and am trying to roll back from Hydra. I've tried the codes and nothing happens. I've rebooted, power-cycled, nada. Thumbs Down twice followed by Rewind twice. I've also tried pressing Select or Enter after - nothing happens. Any thoughts?


Is it a VOX? Take the batteries out of the remote, then use another remote in IR mode to do the down grade.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion - good idea - didn't work though


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ADG said:


> I use it for cable. I'm guessing the OTA version doesn't do cable? Or does it?


A cable able TiVo has a connector for the cable card. An OTA TiVo does not unless added by an end user.

During Guided Setup you may be asked to choose between cable and antenna. That is not a reliable indicator.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

It's a cable tivo using a cable card.

I'm on the phone with customer support now. Based on the way the conversation is going, I don't have high hopes for a lot of help on the call, but I'll post back when the call ends.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, next way to mess with it. Repeat guided setup for OTA. Wait until the guide has been built (about 30 minutes). Then try to roll back. Try a few times.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

The c/s rep I had told me to do what I already did. I insisted on a supervisor and after a 10 minute wait she came on.. She wasn't really familiar with the procedure, but she looked it up and got a remote in front of her. Turns out the procedure is: Thumbs Down, Thumbs Down, Left Arrow, Left Arrow. Now what really annoys me is that I actually tried that, but I tried it before rebooting the box. After rebooting I kept trying with the rewind button, which every post or set of instructions I've read says to use.

Anyway, it is currently downgrading. I appreciate your time and assistance in this thread - as always. Thanks guys


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I just tried on my Bolt and it was thumbs down thumbs down rewind rewind to bring up the downgrade prompt.
Did not want to go back so I selected cancel.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, odd. I can only tell you what was suggested to me and what worked. I guess it's trial and error.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

ADG said:


> The c/s rep I had told me to do what I already did. I insisted on a supervisor and after a 10 minute wait she came on.. She wasn't really familiar with the procedure, but she looked it up and got a remote in front of her. Turns out the procedure is: Thumbs Down, Thumbs Down, Left Arrow, Left Arrow. Now what really annoys me is that I actually tried that, but I tried it before rebooting the box. After rebooting I kept trying with the rewind button, which every post or set of instructions I've read says to use.
> 
> Anyway, it is currently downgrading. I appreciate your time and assistance in this thread - as always. Thanks guys


Sorry - when I said "Left Arrow" I meant to say the double arrow rocker on the left of the PAUSE array (which is actually the rewind button).


----------



## joeskig (May 30, 2019)

joeskig said:


> Bought a new Bolt OTA to replace my Roamio that had a meltdown. Tried to do a downgrade of the UI and it would not respond to the sequence posted above. After almost 2 weeks of working with tech support and replacing the box once, we came to the conclusion that it does not work on a brand new Bolt OTA. Just letting you all know. I gave up on pursuing this issue but I let TiVo know that I'm more than willing to assist in debugging this limitation.


I just received verbal confirmation today from Tivo Technical Support that Boldt OTA downgrade from Hydra to TE3 UI does not work and is not supported.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

joeskig said:


> I just received verbal confirmation today from Tivo Technical Support that Boldt OTA downgrade from Hydra to TE3 UI does not work and is not supported.


That's correct--TiVo_Ted (from TiVo) noted that here earlier.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

joeskig said:


> I just received verbal confirmation today from Tivo Technical Support that Boldt OTA downgrade from Hydra to TE3 UI does not work and is not supported.


Yes, we said that at the end of May and give you the link, did you think we were joking? 



dianebrat said:


> There's been a post in another thread from Tivo_Ted that states the Bolt OTA is not downgradable from TE4 (Hydra) since it was only ever tested and prepped with TE4
> I'd suggest that some CSRs don't yet have that info or are making assumptions it's like other Bolts.
> 
> Bolt OTA will not convert to HD menus


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

How is that possible, don't they use the same exact software?

Then why was he not told that immediately? Sounds more like we can't figure it out, so let's tell them that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

schatham said:


> How is that possible, don't they use the same exact software?
> Then why was he not told that immediately? Sounds more like we can't figure it out, so let's tell them that.


If software version was a factor, we would have less confusion. Although, I wonder if the last two lines in System Information have significance in matters like this.


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

Just use your TiVo app on your phone and use the virtual remote on there. Works like a charm.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I know this is an old topic, but does this still work?

Also does it remove the ads and TiVo+ junk in the guide?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rkkeller said:


> I know this is an old topic, but does this still work?
> Also does it remove the ads and TiVo+ junk in the guide?


If you mean does going back to TE3 still work, then yes except for the exception noted. Plus the Edge is TE4 only.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Rkkeller said:


> Also does it remove the ads and TiVo+ junk in the guide?


Yes


----------



## RJR_22 (Apr 14, 2019)

schatham said:


> Yes


Any other drawbacks to rolling back a cable card Bolt besides losing recordings? Netflix Amazon Vudu still working in 4K at this point? I'm about ready to give up on this thing with all the garbage that they've built into it but I figured I'd give this a try first.


----------

